# Für mich auch Kritik bitte ...



## GRUBER (3. Dezember 2004)

Tach,

also die Inspiration hat geholfen. Nochmals danke an die Leute die meinen letzten Thread beantwortet haben. Waren glaub ich JensDenker und radde´.

Hier mein BETA-Resultat:

http://home.arcor.de/pmclan/neu.htm


Wie findet ihrs? Sagt bitte was ich noch verbessern kann ...  neue Ideen?

MfG

GRUBER


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Dezember 2004)

Du solltest auf jeden Fall noch an Schriftart, Farbgestaltung und Seitenaufbau arbeiten.
Den Schriftzug "Polygon Männchen" kann man leider nur schwer entziffern und auch die beiden
graphischen Elemente im "Header" wirken nicht sehr integriert.
Die Idee, die Navigation ein bisschen detailreicher zu gestalten ( ... Roboterarme?) finde ich ziemlich gut, nur solltest du den Chromeffekt dezenter einbringen. So schaut die Seite nach einem einzigen
Chrom-Tutorial aus. 
Bei den Schriftarten solltest du auch darauf achten, nicht zu viele verschiedene zu benutzen. Zwei reichen in der Regel vollkommen aus und es wirkt auch einheitlicher.
Das war mein erster Eindruck - eventuell folgt noch etwas. 

Philip


----------



## GRUBER (3. Dezember 2004)

Das mit dem Schriftzug soll erst mal so bleiben. Sieht schon fast wie Grunge n bischen aus find ich. 
Aber wie meinst du das mit integrieren? Wie könnte ich das machen mit den beiden Grafiken? Und ich habe eigentlich auch nur eine Schrift benutzt Aurora BdNt oder so beim Schluss bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Jo und das mit dem Chrom sollte eigentlich auch so sein, aber vielleicht sollte ich einen Hintergrund einfügen oder?


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das rechte Objekt ja eine Art Logo. Vielleicht kannst du das ein bisschen besser mit dem Schriftzug in Verbindung setzen.
Dieses organische Objekt auf der Linken Seite wirkt hingegen etwas verloren. 

Ich hoffe du verstehst "mein Problem"


----------



## GRUBER (3. Dezember 2004)

ok wenn ich nun das "UNLESERLICHE ETWAS" wie du wahrscheinlich denkst und das Logo irgendwie zusammenbekommen würde, hätte ich das Problem, dass in der Mitte gar nichts ist... ist ja auch dumm ... Und das organische Objekt ist ein mit C4D erstelltes Threndwhore (ne Unterart eines Threndwhores zumindest). Ich hab auch noch ein Maskottchen, das aber die Farbe blau hat. Das kann ich aber noch ändern. Hier mal der Link :

http://www.polygon-maennchen.de (nich über die Public Page lästern das waren MIESE Versuche)

ich hoffe das  . de. tt wird angezeigt, es gab Probleme damit letztes mal. Wenn nich dann hinter das .de noch ein  . t t anhängen! Kann man damit was anfangen?


GRUBER


----------



## JensDenker (3. Dezember 2004)

hi,

das grün gefällt mir gar ned!
ich würde vorschlagen etwas weichere töne mit reinzubringen. Ein Versuch ist's auf jeden Fall wert. Wenns dir nicht gefällt, änderst du es halt wieder, experimentier einfach was rum. 

Gruss Jens


----------



## GRUBER (3. Dezember 2004)

jo hab ich schon, aber ich und meine Kollegen haben das alles für Gut befunden. Die Farbe ist mal was anderes, wenn es wieder nur so ein Chrom-Blau-Look gewesen wäre wäre das langweilig gewesen.Gibts ja fast überall! Aber die Farbkombination ist eben mal was anderes ... nichts wirklich neues aber mal ne Abwechslung!


----------



## JensDenker (3. Dezember 2004)

soll kein Angriff auf dein Geschmack sein, weissgott nicht. Aber mir gefällt die Farbe überhaupt nicht, sieht nach Augenkrebs aus irgendwie  So grell alles sorry nicht mein Fall und dann noch grün aber zum Glück haben nicht alle den selben Geschmack. Hauptsache dir gefällt's und den Leuten für die die Page ist. 
Mfg JENS


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Dezember 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Ich will ja wirklich keine Spaßbremse sein, aber gehört der Thread nicht in die Homepage Reviews?

Zur Gestaltung:
Ich finde sie viel zu unübersichtlich. Über die Farbe lässt sich streiten, find sie aber gar nicht so schlimm. Ist mal wieder was anderes 
Des weiteren sind die Buttons schlecht lesbar und wie schon erwähnt: Viel zu viel Chrom. Die Seite wirkt mega überladen und besitzt eindeutig zu viele Grafiken.
Ebenfalls ein dickes Minus hat das Trendwhore verdient. Diese sind nämlich pfui und zeugen von mangelnden Kenntnissen im Umgang mit 3d-Programmen.
Das zumindest ist meine Meinung. Aber es muss dir ja gefallen und da du anscheinend alle deine Grafiken usw. verteidigst verstehe ich nicht warum wir das kritisieren sollen? Es scheint dir ja zu gefallen, also was willst du mehr? 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Dezember 2004)

SO, ich glaube, ihr hattet Gelegenheit euch auszutauschen.
Ich schließe hiermit den Beitrag und bitte bei der Gelegenheit darum, in Zukunft von
solchen Themen abzusehen. Bitte lest euch die Nutzungsregeln für dieses Forum durch.
Danke

[closed]


----------

